# EOS R6 Blurry RAW files imported using SD card reader



## simonpawlin (May 29, 2021)

I suddenly started having a problem with RAW files being blurry after importing them to my PC. On the camera, the images were sharp but the imported RAW files were blurry. I was a bit alarmed until today when i realised that this was only affecting images imported when using a USB-C SD card reader. When i re-imported them directly from the camera, the images were fine and sharp. Does anyone know why this is? I bought a genuine SD card reader from Scandisk along with the SD card..... a very odd issue. I'm going to try with another SD card reader....


----------



## MiraMatt (May 30, 2021)

simonpawlin said:


> I suddenly started having a problem with RAW files being blurry after importing them to my PC. On the camera, the images were sharp but the imported RAW files were blurry. I was a bit alarmed until today when i realised that this was only affecting images imported when using a USB-C SD card reader. When i re-imported them directly from the camera, the images were fine and sharp. Does anyone know why this is? I bought a genuine SD card reader from Scandisk along with the SD card..... a very odd issue. I'm going to try with another SD card reader....


Do you have an example of two RAWs of the same image, one imported via the camera and one copied from the SD card reader, that someone could use to compare to look for differences?


----------



## JPAZ (May 31, 2021)

Are you looking at the images on your PC with a Windows CODEC or with a program like LR or DPP or ACR? RAW files on my PC have weird colors and other if I just look at them without a RAW imaging engine. Your camera LCD shows you a JPEG that the camera creates and not the actual RAW image.


----------

